

Amazon sells the Kindle Fire at a loss because it makes so much money on media - vm
http://venturebeat.com/2012/01/19/amazon-sells-the-kindle-fire-at-a-loss-because-it-makes-so-much-money-on-media/

======
PythonDeveloper
I believe it.

It's a _rockin_ machine, and when EVERY other Android device was sold out at
Christmas, Best Buy had _hundreds_ in the store.

I've spent probably a hundred bucks this month on Kindle Fire media.. books,
movies.. I love it.

That said, it sucks as a development device.

